
Why aren't you using Aliases in webpack config? - patelpankaj
https://time2hack.com/why-are-you-not-using-aliases-in-webpack-config/
======
patelpankaj
What other tricks do you use to make your code refactor-ready or new-team-
mate-friendly?

